
A Philosopher's Case Against Replay Review - aarestad
https://deadspin.com/a-philosophers-definitive-and-slightly-maddening-case-1838637147
======
dawg-
This article defines exactly why I love replays in sports. All the men sitting
around the TV arguing the minute details of what is a catch and what isn't a
catch - it's the ultimate American folk epistemology. People flexing their
philosophical muscles every time they sit down on Sunday and watch a football
game? Yes please, let's keep that trend going!

